# Riot Gear



## hame (17. März 2007)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Produkt Riot Gear (Andrew Kramer)?
Ich wollte wissen, ob sich ein Kauf wirklich lohnt oder ob man bspw. diese Grungetexturen oder organischen Strukturen selbst machen kann.

Gibt es in dieser Art Tutorials?

http://www.videocopilot.net/riotgear.html


----------



## Nico (17. März 2007)

hame hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Produkt Riot Gear (Andrew Kramer)?




Wie soll jemand damit Erfahrung haben? Es ist erst seit ca. 1 Woche auf dem Markt...


----------



## hame (17. März 2007)

Eine Woche erst? Oo

Mir ist so, als ob ich das vor 3 Wochen schon dort gesehen habe...


----------



## ViennaKings (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand ein bisschen erklären was "Riot Gear" genau ist
ein Zusatztool für After Effects vielleicht
Gibt es vielleicht eine Testverion von dem ?

Lg aus Wien


----------



## darkframe (13. Februar 2008)

Hi,

steht eigentlich alles auf der Seite:

Was es ist:
Riot Gear is a collection of 150+ visual elements including paint, ink, grunge , tv noise, and much more. These pre-matted visual elements are easy-to-use and come with a set of free video tutorials.

Kompatibel mit:
After Effects (Any Version), Premiere, Combustion, Final Cut, Motion, Shake, Vegas, Avid und QuickTime Based Programs.

Auf dieser Seite gibt's eine Menge Tutorials, u.a. auch von RiotGear. Und übrigens gibt's das schon eine ganze Weile länger als eine Woche 

Im Grunde ist das eine Sammlung von schwarz/weiß -Clips und -Images, die man für alle möglichen Zwecke beim Compositing einsetzen kann. Einen kurzen Überblick zeigt schon das Video auf der Eingangsseite.

Bei den Tutorials zeigt Nummer 48_P4 Beispiele für die Verwendung von RiotGear in AfterEffects. Ob man so etwas wirklich braucht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Sicherlich kann man das auch alles selbst erstellen, aber das kann, z.B. bei den Raucheffekten, mit erheblichem Aufwand verbunden sein.


----------



## ViennaKings (13. Februar 2008)

darkframe hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> steht eigentlich alles auf der Seite:
> 
> ...




Hallo Darkframe,
vorerst vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Das heisst eigentlich ich wenn ich dieses Produkt kaufen sollte, könnte ich diese ganzen Elemente, im AE CS3 rein inplementieren. 

Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?

Wie gesagt ich bin ein Anfänger, ich hab das Programm AE und bin noch im lernen.
Ich bin total fasziniert von diesen "Riot Gear" Elementen.


----------



## darkframe (14. Februar 2008)

ViennaKings hat gesagt.:


> Das heisst eigentlich ich wenn ich dieses Produkt kaufen sollte, könnte ich diese ganzen Elemente, im AE CS3 rein inplementieren.
> 
> Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?


Hi,

im Prinzip ja 

Genauer gesagt, kannst Du die Dateien (sind alles MOVs und JPGs) ablegen, wo immer Du möchtest und dann einfach in AE oder eines der anderen genannten Programme importieren.

Ach ja, die Grungy-Texturen gibt's auch in Farbe, der Rest liegt in schwarz/weiß, genauer: in Graustufen vor.


----------



## chmee (14. Februar 2008)

> eine ganze Weile länger als eine Woche..


Bitte auf Erstellungsdatum des Threads achten  mfg chmee


----------



## darkframe (15. Februar 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Bitte auf Erstellungsdatum des Threads achten  mfg chmee


Hi,

wie, haben wir denn nicht mehr März 2007? :-(


----------

